# Where to buy cannelloni?



## geegee (13 Feb 2005)

I used to be able to get dried cannelloni pasta (large pasta tubes which you stuff) in all of the main supermarkets but now none of them stock it. I have tried an Internet search to no avail. does anyone know where I can get it from?


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (13 Feb 2005)

Can't help you on the 'raw' front but Alid do a mean range of Italian pastas (cannelloni primavera, ravioli, etc.) in a pre-cooked format. Most enjoyable. Only €1.49 a pop so worth trying one some time.

Or, indeed, try making it (the pasta) yourself sometime.


----------



## Ocras (14 Feb 2005)

There's an Italian wholesaler in Smitfield with public shop at front. Would imagine they will have, or point you in the right direction. "Little Italy" I think..........


----------



## cobalt (14 Feb 2005)

*pasta*

If you're in Dublin, you could try Little Italy on North King Street (Smithfield) - an Italian-run deli. I've never specifically looked for cannelloni there, but they've loads of different pasta shapes, including many I've never seen elsewhere, so I'd be very surprised if they hadn't cannelloni. And their prices are good - supermarket level rather than deli. If you like to cook Italian food, you won't be able to leave with only the cannelloni!

Warning - as far as I know they're closed on Saturday afternoons. However, I think they have recently started to take credit cards. (Used to be a nuisance.)


----------



## cobalt (14 Feb 2005)

*little italy*

Great minds Ocras!


----------



## geegee (14 Feb 2005)

Afraid I'm not in Dublin and as much as I need it I wouldn't go especially! Any mail order companies that you know of?


----------



## Natchessmen (14 Feb 2005)

Another typical AAM answer here (not really answering the question you asked)  but have you considered a *pasta maker* an inexpensive manual machine to roll and shape raw pasta, .... you want fresh, you got it!!


----------



## Ceist Beag (14 Feb 2005)

Have to agree with Natchessmen, a pasta maker is the way to go - providing you have the time and inclination to make the dough of course! Ye can whip together a dough in about 20 minutes - then leave sit for a while, and its good to go. Definitely much nicer than the pasta you buy - plus you can make it to the thickness you prefer yourself.


----------



## Cahir (14 Feb 2005)

Roll up lasagne sheets!
Thats what they did when making cannelloni on "Saturday Kitchen" the other day.


----------



## cobalt (15 Feb 2005)

*location?*

Outside Dublin, a good delicatessen would probably be your best bet. Whereabouts in the country are you? (Locals on AAM may be able to help you.) For example, here's a place in Sligo:
[broken link removed]
Don't know if they do mail order, but you could contact them and see.


----------



## geegee (15 Feb 2005)

*Pasta maker*

Thanks for all of the replies.How much should I expect to pay for a pasta maker? What are the ingredients? Is it easy to make?


----------



## Ceist Beag (15 Feb 2005)

*Re: Pasta maker*

You can get a pasta maker for around €40 euros these days geegee. The pasta is very easy to make - simply flour and egg mixed. The secret is in getting the dough to the right elasticity - don't be tempted to add water if you think its too dry when mixing - you'll be surprised how quickly it becomes a nice elastic dough! Heres a recipe I use that I got off BBC Recipes - 

A classic Italian recipe for pasta dough. Experiment by adding your own flavourings and making different pasta shapes. 
Ingredients
140g/5oz plain flour or Italian '00' flour
2 medium eggs, 1 whole and 1 yolk (preferably organic)



Method
1. Place the flour in a food processor and pulse it. Add the whole egg and egg yolk and keep whizzing until the mixture resembles fine breadcrumbs (it shouldn't be dusty, nor should it be a big, gooey ball). This takes 2-3 minutes. 
2. Tip out the dough and knead to form into a ball shape. Knead it briskly for 1 minute, it should be quite stiff and hard to knead. Wrap in cling film and leave to rest in a cool place for 1 hour before using. 
3. Now cut the dough into 2 pieces. For each piece, flatten with a rolling pin to about 5mm/¼ in) thickness. Fold over the dough and pass it through the pasta machine at its widest setting, refolding and rolling 7 times (not changing the setting) until you have a rectangular shape 7.5x18cm/3x7 in. It is important to work the dough until it is nice and shiny, as this gives it the "al dente" texture. Repeat with the second piece of dough. 
4. Now you are ready to roll out. Start with the pasta machine at its widest setting, pass the dough through the rollers. Do not fold but repeat this process, decreasing the roller setting down grade by grade with each pass. For most uses, I take the pasta down to the penultimate setting - especially for ravioli, as you are sandwiching two layers together when it is folded. Use straight away to make the ravioli. 

Helpful hints: 
- Always cover sitting dough with cling film or a damp tea towel to prevent it drying out. 
- Do not add oil to the cooking water. It is a fallacy that it prevents sticking and is therefore a complete waste of oil. 
- Do not dredge the pasta in flour to prevent sticking, as the flour turns to glue when cooked and, ironically, causes the pasta to stick together (using semolina flour from Italian delis instead will help).


----------

